# 2003 Altima A/C- Intermittent



## rally911t (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a 2003 Altima 3.5 Manual and it has the basic A/C controls. I turn it on and half of the time it turns on, the light in the button is on and cool air blows. Most of the time, after a few minutes(5-15 min), the light will turn off and so will the AC system, blowing warm air. Usually wont turn on again. I know the AC works and it seems too oddly intermittent but it may be a switch? Anyone have any ideas?


----------

